# Sanitizing/sterilizing bottles in dishwasher



## Calvus (Dec 3, 2011)

Has anyone run their bottles through the DW on the sterilize cycle instead of using Kmeta? Was thinking about just doing this and skipping the Kmeta.


----------



## Angelina (Dec 3, 2011)

I have read up on this for canning procedures and it is NOT recommended because old food particles collect in the drain and will contaminate, even if you wash them alone without dirty dishes. The USDA considers it unsafe. That said I wouldn't do it with my wine bottles either.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 3, 2011)

Ditto what Angelina said.


----------



## cpfan (Dec 3, 2011)

Calvus said:


> Has anyone run their bottles through the DW on the sterilize cycle instead of using Kmeta?



Nope. For one thing, never had a dishwasher with a sanitize cycle. And due to moves we're on our third DW since I sarted wine making.

Steve


----------



## Calvus (Dec 4, 2011)

Ill stick with the Kmeta then. Thanks!


----------

